# G'Day from Australia :)



## Samiya (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm Samiya from Australia.  I've been doing makeup art for over 25 years, but quit to take care of my latest little man.  I'm just starting to get back into it again and am slowly building my kit...forgot how expensive that can be, lol.

Great forums and glad to be here!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








hugs
Samiya


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra Samiya!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

Samiya!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!! where abouts in the land of Oz are you?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome Samiya!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

welcome! have fun posting!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey =)


----------



## n_c (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome!

Don't forget to pop into the Aussie corner of the forum!


----------



## sanita.berzina (Nov 6, 2009)

welcome


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  So happy that you joined!


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Nushki (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## gespiritu (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------

